# Are Sram S27 & S30 wheels as bad as what I'm reading?



## trekroadie1.5 (Oct 20, 2010)

I found a good deal on a set of Sram S30 AL Race wheels and I love the way they look. But after doing Google searches, I don't see a lot of good reviews, mainly spokes breaking on the rear wheels and side to side play in the hubs.

Does anybody have any long term experience with these wheels? Was the spoke issue just an early production issue with Sram that's been resolved? Is this one of those issues that only the people that had issues are giving reviews and the hundreds of people that are enjoying there wheels are out riding instead of sitting behind a computer?

I'm just a recreational rider and I don't plan on racing. But I love riding and I love riding fast. My bike is a 2008 Trek Madone 4.5 built up with Sram Red Black and I have 2010 Bontrager RXL wheels on it which are really solid and I have no complaints. It's just a cosmetic thing, but I'm not digging the white spokes on an all black bike so that's why I like the looks of the Sram wheels. But I want something solid and reliable, but also fun and fast.


----------



## Arctic98z (Oct 22, 2011)

I was in the exact predicament as you a few months ago. I did a LOT of research on these wheels, read probably every review online. And just about everything I read told me to stay away from them but I stubbornly bought them anyway. Like you, I found a really good deal, and didn't have a lot of money to spend in the first place. 

I still sometimes wish I had saved a little more and got the Zipp 101's, but honestly, for about $500 shipped, I have had absolutely ZERO issues with this wheelset since I put them on about 1,200 miles ago. I'm certainly no 'pro' by any means, but a little about me if it helps, I weight 150 +/-, ride about 350 miles a month, ride with a decently quick group, and do a good bit of climbing. I'm no power house, but I haven't been able to damage these wheels yet. I was very weary at first. Every little bump or 'thing' I ran over, I would double check the wheels when I stopped. I have no trust issues with them any more. They were a HUGE improvement over my stock Alex rims. I do notice a little side-to-side play but I don't have any experience with any other wheels to know how they compare, and I haven't felt uncomfortable screaming down descents on our local climbing rides.

Its hard to say 'Yes, do it!' since there are so many bad reviews out there, but hopefully this helps a little. I haven't had any issues with mine. I think like you mentioned that the spoke issue was, and hopefully mainly in early productions and has since been addressed.


----------



## trekroadie1.5 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for your opinion. Which set did you buy? The S27's S30 Sprint or S30 Race?


----------



## Arctic98z (Oct 22, 2011)

No Prob. I have the S30 Sprint. Let me know if you have any other questions. They are a pretty good looking wheelset


----------



## trey99ek (Sep 3, 2012)

I have the s30 sprint's on my bike. I only have a couple hundred miles on them but I have no complaints. They roll a lot smoother that what came stock and they are fairly light.


----------



## shoegazer (Nov 2, 2007)

I had the Race wheels for a couple of years and had to warranty the rear three times because of random broken spokes. My shop finally suggested that I sell the replacement wheelset - which I did. IIRC, the biggest difference I noticed was that they included a set screw for the bearing adjustment in the later models.
I really liked them when they rolled but I didn't trust them, frankly. My riding profile is similar to yours.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

I have had the S40 for a while with no major issues right now, but these are a couple year old models. Spokes do seem the issues but so far my easton were blowing more spokes than these even thought about it.


----------



## sramred (May 26, 2012)

I have the s30 sprints. Hit then for $5xx shipped from probikekit.com. They came well packaged each when in its own box. I ride a look 566 with Sram red. I've completed few century rides with this Wheelset and also train in a heavy urban city with lots of bumps. The cx spokes of my wheels are great and the hubs roll very smooth. I've needed no warranty work or mechanical work since I've gotten the wheels. The set weighed in at about 1550g and I've just upgraded the skewers to kcnc ti from ebay. I also ride with conti supersonic tubes and gp4000s for the first 1500 miles then just upgraded to pr4s

happy with the wheels and would but again.


----------

